# Maadi Swimming Pools



## gj_church

Hi all,

I've just moved out to Cairo; been an expat for all of 2 weeks so far and was wondering if there are any swimming pools in the area that I can use. I tried going to Maadi Sports Centre to use their Olympic size pool but they turned me away as I wasn't a member  Even though I've a couple of friends go there to play tennis once or twice. Would like to know of any places that I can go to without getting an expensive yearly membership - rather just pay when I swim!

Thanks for any advice
Greg


----------



## xurupe

*swimming pool*



gj_church said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just moved out to Cairo; been an expat for all of 2 weeks so far and was wondering if there are any swimming pools in the area that I can use. I tried going to Maadi Sports Centre to use their Olympic size pool but they turned me away as I wasn't a member  Even though I've a couple of friends go there to play tennis once or twice. Would like to know of any places that I can go to without getting an expensive yearly membership - rather just pay when I swim!
> 
> Thanks for any advice
> Greg


Hello greg,

I am in Cairo since three weeks and I haven't found any place to go swimm. I found pricy clubs but no pool...
Can you tell me if you finally found a place?`

I plan on going swimming regularly, and to be able to go with my wife and daughter from time to time.

Julien


----------



## MaidenScotland

xurupe said:


> Hello greg,
> 
> I am in Cairo since three weeks and I haven't found any place to go swimm. I found pricy clubs but no pool...
> Can you tell me if you finally found a place?`
> 
> I plan on going swimming regularly, and to be able to go with my wife and daughter from time to time.
> 
> Julien




Hi and welcome

There are public pools but not sure if there are any in Maadi. Hotels often let you have the use of their swimming pool for a day ticket..


----------



## xurupe

Thank you for your help,
Can you be more specific? Do you use any facilities personally?
Hotels and day ticket or club membership.
Thanks again

Julien


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Julian

I used to use the Marriott then they refused day tickets so went back to a smaller hotel in dokki but cant think of the name but you got lunch with the price of your day ticket.. Try the Maadi hotel, they have a pool..


----------



## Sonrisa

Hi Craig, 

you dont have to do a full year membership at Maadi Sporting Club, a single month membership will cost you 150 US dollars, while a three months membership costs 400 US dollars.

You can also try the olimpic center in Maadi, not far from arab square, behind grand mall. I dont know the prices thou THE OLYMPIC CENTER FOR TRAINING NATIONAL TEAMS


----------



## Sonrisa

xurupe said:


> Thank you for your help,
> Can you be more specific? Do you use any facilities personally?
> Hotels and day ticket or club membership.
> Thanks again
> 
> Julien


Arabella country club in katameya is our pool of choice. 150 LE per day use, its clean, lots of green areas , stunning play ground por the children and very relaxed, quieter than others and low key atmophere, frequented by coptic egyptians, Women do wear bikini there. Katameya cub its just for show off on the other hand, full of arrogant expats and bored rich egyptians, not my cup of tea.

Unfortuantely Arabella doesnt get heated in winter


----------



## Lanason

gj_church said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just moved out to Cairo; been an expat for all of 2 weeks so far and was wondering if there are any swimming pools in the area that I can use. I tried going to Maadi Sports Centre to use their Olympic size pool but they turned me away as I wasn't a member  Even though I've a couple of friends go there to play tennis once or twice. Would like to know of any places that I can go to without getting an expensive yearly membership - rather just pay when I swim!
> 
> Thanks for any advice
> Greg


Now heres an idea - 

Touch rugby is played every Friday at NCBIS, near Road 90 Katameya . . .all ages play, boy, girls, men and women. Easy to join and no hassle. There are 8 teams, one is a just 4 fun team where anyone can play.

The school pool is available during the morning, my kids use it before, during or after.

Bouns is you get to meet lots of expats .... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## xurupe

Lanason said:


> Now heres an idea -
> 
> Touch rugby is played every Friday at NCBIS, near Road 90 Katameya . . .all ages play, boy, girls, men and women. Easy to join and no hassle. There are 8 teams, one is a just 4 fun team where anyone can play.
> 
> The school pool is available during the morning, my kids use it before, during or after.
> 
> Bouns is you get to meet lots of expats .... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi lanason,

Thank you for your help.
Wich school are you speaking about?
My daughter is 2 years old and is not going to school yet...
Rugby sounds good though looking forward to come pay the club a visit.

Julien


----------



## jemiljan

Sonrisa said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> you dont have to do a full year membership at Maadi Sporting Club, a single month membership will cost you 150 US dollars, while a three months membership costs 400 US dollars.
> 
> You can also try the olimpic center in Maadi, not far from arab square, behind grand mall. I dont know the prices thou THE OLYMPIC CENTER FOR TRAINING NATIONAL TEAMS


I heard you had to be sponsored to join the Maadi Club, but I'm no sure if that's really true. Is there an indoor pool there? 

As an aside, does anyone know what the Golds Gym in Maadi costs?


----------



## Lanason

xurupe said:


> Hi lanason,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> Wich school are you speaking about?
> My daughter is 2 years old and is not going to school yet...
> Rugby sounds good though looking forward to come pay the club a visit.
> 
> Julien


The matches are organised by Nile Touch Rugby (google it) at NCBiS school.


----------

